# All the other forums are doing it - Post photos of your A3/S3's



## James_A3T (Jul 20, 2004)

Heres my A3 1.8T


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: All the other forums are doing it - Post photos of your A3/S3's (James_A3T)*

Here's mine.... hope you're all on broadband....


----------



## AudiA3m (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: All the other forums are doing it - Post photos of your A3/S3's (Ken A3T)*

nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00vr6gti (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: All the other forums are doing it - Post photos of your A3/S3's (AudiA3m)*

Can't wait till they bring them to the states. That looks hot.


----------



## SAMMICHES (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: All the other forums are doing it - Post photos of your A3/S3's (00vr6gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00vr6gti* »_Can't wait till they bring them to the states. That looks hot.

Werd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: All the other forums are doing it - Post photos of your A3/S3's (James_A3T)*

<bump> in the hope of keeping this forum alive....
This is my A3T on a recent holiday to some eco-cabins in the middle of the Australian bush (Gloucester National Park)....


----------



## nervusuk (Feb 18, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Euro One8T (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (nervusuk)*

Here is a pic. I love this one. My dream car.


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Euro One8T)*

What car?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## altheg (Mar 14, 2005)

*Photos*

Sorry for the size of the pics!
This is my beloved little A3. Tried to make it look like an RS3. I used to have authentic RS3 symbols in the front and the back and people believed it really was an RS3. Took them off because Audi is all about understatement, not overstatement.


----------



## James_A3T (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Photos (altheg)*

Looks very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Photos (altheg)*

Hey altheg,
That front bar looks great! Understated, as you say.
Tell me, is the mount for your phone kit an Audi accessory?
K


----------



## BenjaminRS2 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Photos (altheg)*

There is no such thing as an RS3


----------



## AudiA3m (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Photos (altheg)*

wow very nice!


----------



## nanobot6 (Jun 13, 2003)

No S3's ??


----------



## TeroV (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: (nanobot6)*


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (TeroV)*

Love the snow shots.... makes such a fantastic backdrop. Nice choice of rims too!


----------



## Dra4 (Mar 31, 2005)

Very nice pics.


----------



## Getta 1.8T (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: (Ken A3T)*

makes me want to buy one!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rozar (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Photos (BenjaminRS2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BenjaminRS2* »_There is no such thing as an RS3









Hehe.. But at least I started a "project RS3" in '99..
Here's mine (old picture, the cupwings at the sideskirts are off again, those rims are just for track use, and project update, hopefully with some new pics, will come when I get the car completely back together again for the season)
http://www.cardomain.com/id/rozar










_Modified by Rozar at 2:16 PM 4-2-2005_


----------



## TeroV (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Photos (Rozar)*

some quattro-fun








http://pertunmaanua.net/vaananen/a3/MVI_0004.avi
(not so great video, but it was fun...







)


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Photos (TeroV)*

heres some pics of my A3T from my wedding








































more pics can be found from this old post i made
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
cheers
Costa...


----------



## Harri (Oct 21, 2004)

And here´s finally my facelifted ´98 8L:








Facelift front and rear lights, JOM/Orginal facelift "Hybrid"-grill, US-style sidelights, Led side repeaters, Golf V rear wiper, chrome windows strips, KW -40mm suspension, TT 17" polished 6-spokes and TT-pedals and foot rest inside...




_Modified by Harri at 1:09 PM 5-5-2005_


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Harri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harri* »_And here´s finally my facelifted ´98 8L:

Hey Harri,
That's quite a distinctive look... any more pics from some different angles? If you'd described the wheels without pics I think I'd have said







but they look pretty schmick in that picture!
Ken


----------



## Harri (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Ken A3T)*

...and from the back:








PIC3


_Modified by Harri at 2:14 PM 5-9-2005_


----------



## EspenB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: All the other forums are doing it - Post photos of your A3/S3's (James_A3T)*

Here is my 99' Audi S3:








Its under constant modification.
I have a Bilstein PSS9 coilover kit I'going to fit now together with a Milltek exhaust system.
The wheels are BBS Challenge 19"x8.5" and Toyo Proxy T1R 235/35


----------



## BenjaminRS2 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: All the other forums are doing it - Post photos of your A3/S3's (EspenB)*

Nice S3, i used to have the same wheels in 18". If I were you id go with the Top Gear exhaust system instead of the Milltek.
Am thinking of mtm 19" in black hehe, any issues with 19" ?
Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

Damn I love those S3's, why can't we have them in the states? It's one of the best looking cars ever!


----------



## radical (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: (Motzek)*

Hello Guys
A nice bunch of enthusiast's cars gathered here.
Mine is in South Africa. Runs Revo software on the standard turbo.
Just received the Stage II AMK code and will be installing that soonest.
The S3 runs on Billstein Sport dampers and H&R drop springs with Yokohama DB rubber and EDB slotted & dimpled Disc-Brakes w Greenstuff Pads. 
Intake is ram-air into a modified standard airbox with BMC panel filter and turbo-fan assisted, with SAMCOs throughout. Exhaust is custom 63mm, decatted and a single resonator. A dump-pipe with electronically acivated butterfly valve is under development to shorten the exhaust to 1 metre on demand. 
The DV is a Forge FMDVR, relocated. The car is water/methanol injected and the intercoolers are water-misted (both Aquamist). Fueling is via adjustable FPR, toluene adjusted if not running racing fuel.
There are dedicated electronic senders and readers for AFR, EGT, FIDC, Volts and 4 temp probes monitoring the intake and boost system. I am a control freak!
































Thanks for sharing your pride and joy.
Regards
Stuart


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (radical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radical* »_Just received the Stage II AMK code and will be installing that soonest.
The S3 runs on Billstein Sport dampers and H&R drop springs with Yokohama DB rubber and EDB slotted & dimpled Disc-Brakes w Greenstuff Pads. 
Intake is ram-air into a modified standard airbox with BMC panel filter and turbo-fan assisted, with SAMCOs throughout. Exhaust is custom 63mm, decatted and a single resonator. A dump-pipe with electronically acivated butterfly valve is under development to shorten the exhaust to 1 metre on demand. 
The DV is a Forge FMDVR, relocated. The car is water/methanol injected and the intercoolers are water-misted (both Aquamist). Fueling is via adjustable FPR, toluene adjusted if not running racing fuel.
There are dedicated electronic senders and readers for AFR, EGT, FIDC, Volts and 4 temp probes monitoring the intake and boost system. I am a control freak!

Wow Stuart.... they're some pretty serious mods....







good to see you on here!


----------



## TeroV (Aug 3, 2001)

New pics with new rims..


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (TeroV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeroV* »_New pics with new rims..

Me likey.... the RS6 rims look hot.... and easy to clean as a bonus! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ClearCoatChristR (Mar 3, 2009)

My old 8L:


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

my S3










mods;
KW Variante 3 suspension, Forge SplitR blow valve, K&N panel filter, chipped to 257 bhp (running on standard Turbo for the moment), 18" Sportec rims, Turbo Boost gauge on A-pillar, Yellow 3500K Xenon Headlights bulbs.


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

Here is my 2000 S3


----------

